# Any Theories?



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey all. Not really any motor woes, so don't worry.

My Merc does this weird thing it seems like every other trip. I'll start it at the ramp, let it warm up for a few, enter the channel, hop on plane, then the overheat alarm goes off. So, I turn the motor off, let it sit for about 30 secs - 1 min, turn it back on, and the motor cools down to a normal temp. Then it's fine the rest of the day. This has happened 3 times.

Any theories?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Sticky thermostat.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Sticky thermostat.


Yep, that's what I'm thinking too.

Have u replace the thermostat yet?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

air Lock


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Alternate universes
Transdimensional heat tranfer nexus
Quantum string blockage
Ghost in the machine
Gravitational flux gate capacitor


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

had it happen once to my merc 4 stroke  pulled away from the ramp and lit my candles  3 minutes later the alarms going off without any apparent reasons :-? no sign of blockage or anything???? fired it back up and alls well the rest of the day


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i read this in the am ,thinking thermostat, Brett are you watching toooo much STAR TREK


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Or 'Ya Picked up a Piece of "Snew" when starting off ...Moter gets hot ... Shut off "snew" falls off all good ...

Back in my racing days I put a ball bering in my buddies carb Under the float Valve ... Drove Him Nuts !!! 

He got over it LOL ...

Dave


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Honestly, I was thinking sticky stat, too. I was planning on replacing it sooner than later. Think it's safe to run sans thermostat for a while? Until I can afford a new $50 one!!


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

i had the same problem. brought it to my mechanic and he said it was a unicorn in the muffler. $600 later my motor was running awesome. thanks for not screwing me Mr. Mechanic. I've heard majestic creatures due this to Mercs from time to time.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

New thermostat/gaskets are on order as of Thursday. The motor did the same thing this morning.

Is it weird that my motor pees, and always has, completely different on the hose than it does in the water? Stream is very consistent on the hose....not so much on the water. Has brand new water pump and all...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Do Not Know if it works on outboards but on cars I drill a small hole in the thermostat ( NOT the moving part)


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

its under pressure on the hose,, weak impeller????
-anytide


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> its under pressure on the hose,, weak impeller????
> -anytide


Impeller's brand new...whatever...as long as it's not overheating after replacing the stat...


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

New stat and gasket are installed and ready to go. Hopefully all it well on Friday. The old stat wasn't very pretty...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

that t-stat could be the culprit,that little part can screw-up a lot of $$$$.
-'tide


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Well no overheating last trip. Still pees funny at idle. Oh well. Thanks for everything guys!


----------

